# Ladders on center console boats



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Yesterday when we came back in the pass, it must have been around 3:30 PM the wind had picked up in the afternoon and the 2 - 4 foot rollers were showing white caps at this point. What goes past us?? about a 23 foot center console with about a 10 foot painters ladder tied to the rails and T top. Call me conservative but I think it was a little sporty out the pass for that. Talk about an accident waiting to happen. Next time I'll have to take a pic.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

That's a poor man's Cobia tower, I've seen a couple, and thought about it myself!!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Crap... Don't think I havent thought of strapping a ladder to my cat. I'm not interested in impressing anybody... I just want to catch fish.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Scott wants to strap a ladder to our boat too & guess who he issending up it? ... :letsdrink But it's gonna be a flat calm day b4 I climb it


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

man i tell ya, cobia hunters have gotten like all these lawyer bikers we see no days. ladders use to be fairly common.


----------



## sledpeddler (Feb 28, 2008)

Back in the 70's, that's all we had on my 22 Mako with twin 70 hp Johnsons, but it worked pretty well. On one day I was 11-12 outta that thing.


----------



## sledpeddler (Feb 28, 2008)

By the way, y'all come to the PBGFC meeting on Thursday. Myles Colley for the program, cheap food, good comraderie.


----------



## DKFREE (Sep 1, 2008)

sled,

where and what time is the meeting?


----------



## bcn31 (May 22, 2008)

We saw that same boat yesterday getting some eels the same time we were. They did have it strapped down a good bit but don't know how they fished the afternnon with it seeing how I got beat up in the crows nest in my boat. lol


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

what about this skiff? 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic113465-2-1.aspx#bm113536


----------



## Mooseknucks (Jun 12, 2008)

You'll see me out there with my 12' ladder on saturday.


----------



## gwhite33 (Jul 23, 2008)

ive done it mooseknucks nice name


----------



## gwhite33 (Jul 23, 2008)

last year 3 for 0


----------



## sledpeddler (Feb 28, 2008)

Pensacola Big Game Fishing Club @ Island Cove Marina (the old Bayou Chico Marina building) on lakewood road, 6:30 social, eat at 7:00. Cost $10. Y'all come, gonna be a good time.

Greg


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Im goona have a hard time rigging the yak!!! Im kidding of course...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Im goona have a hard time rigging the yak!!! Im kidding of course...


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

red neck Cobia tower


----------



## gwhite33 (Jul 23, 2008)

i ment 0 for 3


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

Hell, ya'll might see me with one strapped to my regulator Sat. I will be between Ft morgan and OB. Standing on the T-top is only fun if its glass, and it will not be this saturday.

Maclin


----------

